# Has anyone had inguinal hernia surgery?



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

If you opt to have a medical device or product installed permanently into your body, please, please, _please _do your research. There is a documentary called "The Bleeding Edge" that looks at Essure, a permanent birth control option that was on the market. Medical devices can be put onto the marketplace without extensive testing - if a similar product is already on the market that completed all of the extensive testing, then the following products go through a much quicker approval process. 

Bayer, the company that makes Essure, has many claims against it and a huge lawsuit. Here is some reading material: FDA Problems Reported with Essure

Looking back further, we mustn't forget Cobalt Toxicity Complication of Hip Replacement Surgery 

This is not to cause fear of medicine, but to bring notice to the issues with out medical device industry in the USA. Please proceed with caution, do a lot of research into the products and surgery you are considering, and talk to real people that have had it done (preferably years ago so you know if there is a lasting negative effect).

I hope you find relief for your pain, but please do so with caution - no one wants to go through a procedure only to find out things are going to be worse, not better.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I had my surgery about 8 months ago, I am so glad I did it finally and its over with. I had my hernia for years and just never had anything done with it because it was not bothering me, BUT them it did start to bother me to where it would make me double over from the pain, it was so painfull it took all I had to go feed. I got it done/fix and it healed perfect and I went back to doing what I do, no pain healed great and now can lift feed bags and hay again..Theres no limit to what I can do, just went back to normal.. 
I had the mesh the plastic that stays for ever, I can feel it once in a while if I move a certain way but no problem whats so ever. Hernia has not come back no complications, so darn glad I got it fixed finally. And NO REGRETS!!!
If you are in pain get it fixed!!!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I just wanted to add since I for got to say, My Husband had a double hernia fixed about 8 years ago and my oldest son had a triple hernia surgery about 4 or 5 years ago and they did the plastic mesh also and no complications either, our Doctor is a wonderful guy and has done all the surgery's that was needed in my family, he did my gall bladder and my youngest son's gall bladder surgery also..If you trust your Doctor and have known him/her for years then there wont be any problems..Yes you are sore as heck but then you heal and then you wont even think about it anymore.


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

ClearDonkey said:


> If you opt to have a medical device or product installed permanently into your body, please, please, _please _do your research. There is a documentary called "The Bleeding Edge" that looks at Essure, a permanent birth control option that was on the market. Medical devices can be put onto the marketplace without extensive testing - if a similar product is already on the market that completed all of the extensive testing, then the following products go through a much quicker approval process.
> 
> Bayer, the company that makes Essure, has many claims against it and a huge lawsuit. Here is some reading material: FDA Problems Reported with Essure
> 
> ...


Yes, I’ve done a lot of research and that’s exactly what I’m afraid of. I’d rather keep the hernia then have complications from surgery and the foreign material inside me, which would be a lot worse then the having to be a bit careful and getting a twinge here and there.





My Salty Pony said:


> I had my surgery about 8 months ago, I am so glad I did it finally and its over with. I had my hernia for years and just never had anything done with it because it was not bothering me, BUT them it did start to bother me to where it would make me double over from the pain, it was so painfull it took all I had to go feed. I got it done/fix and it healed perfect and I went back to doing what I do, no pain healed great and now can lift feed bags and hay again..Theres no limit to what I can do, just went back to normal..
> I had the mesh the plastic that stays for ever, I can feel it once in a while if I move a certain way but no problem whats so ever. Hernia has not come back no complications, so darn glad I got it fixed finally. And NO REGRETS!!!
> If you are in pain get it fixed!!!


I’m glad yours went well! Nice to hear that there are no limitations once recovery time is over.

I’ve had mine for a year or longer, and although it has gotten smaller it still annoys me simply because I know it’s there. It’s actually a re-ripped one, I got it doing backbends five years ago and it simply healed itself and never bothered me again. It was easily triple the size it is now.


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

My Salty Pony said:


> I just wanted to add since I for got to say, My Husband had a double hernia fixed about 8 years ago and my oldest son had a triple hernia surgery about 4 or 5 years ago and they did the plastic mesh also and no complications either, our Doctor is a wonderful guy and has done all the surgery's that was needed in my family, he did my gall bladder and my youngest son's gall bladder surgery also..If you trust your Doctor and have known him/her for years then there wont be any problems..Yes you are sore as heck but then you heal and then you wont even think about it anymore.


How long did it take before you could ride, run, laugh, etc, without worry after your surgery, if you don’t mind my asking?

I’m a fairly extreme stretcher, over splits, deep-ish backbends, twisting myself into odd positions, aerial silks, etc. and I’m really worried I’ll lose my ability to stretch without ripping the repair due to how much mobility I need in that area. It’s all I do besides riding because joint issues prevent me from running, working out repetitively, and all that and I think I would go nuts if I couldn’t do it anymore.

As of now I haven’t ridden for a month due to the hernia, and it’s killing me. I rode all this year with it but it got to the point where I felt it was stupid to do so because it would bother me so much afterwards. Stretching bothers it too, but at least I can control that and be careful-ish. I’m limited to what exercise I can do because of my joints, limited in everything because of my hernia, and if the surgery took away everything I love to do I would be so sad...

Sorry for the long rant, I’m just really struggling with this.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Nubs said:


> How long did it take before you could ride, run, laugh, etc, without worry after your surgery, if you don’t mind my asking?
> 
> I’m a fairly extreme stretcher, over splits, deep-ish backbends, twisting myself into odd positions, aerial silks, etc. and I’m really worried I’ll lose my ability to stretch without ripping the repair due to how much mobility I need in that area. It’s all I do besides riding because joint issues prevent me from running, working out repetitively, and all that and I think I would go nuts if I couldn’t do it anymore.
> 
> ...


I think it was 1 week when I have my follow up after my surgery with my Doctor to check to see how I was looking and feeling, and that's when he told me to take it easy for another 2 weeks, he checked me one more time after the 2 weeks and told me I was good to go but just dont over do it for a month or so.. I was back to feeding my horses 4 days after my surgery but didnt do any lifting, thats the main thing no lifting anything over 5 pounds untill he gave me the clear to go back to normal. Everybody heals different so I really cant tell you what and how your Doctor will want you to do things. If you follow your Doctors order then you will be good to go in no time.Once you heal theres no limits on what you can do unless you mess up and dont follow your doctors orders.
I was really struggling about having this surgery too, I had my Hernia for 10 years are more and just didnt feel the need to get it fixed, untill it started to hurting and the hurting got worst and worst untill I could not take it any more, so surgery was the only way to make it go away..
I went and got my Hernia surgery early in the morning and was home that afternoon and back in my own bed..


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

My Salty Pony said:


> I think it was 1 week when I have my follow up after my surgery with my Doctor to check to see how I was looking and feeling, and that's when he told me to take it easy for another 2 weeks, he checked me one more time after the 2 weeks and told me I was good to go but just dont over do it for a month or so.. I was back to feeding my horses 4 days after my surgery but didnt do any lifting, thats the main thing no lifting anything over 5 pounds untill he gave me the clear to go back to normal. Everybody heals different so I really cant tell you what and how your Doctor will want you to do things. If you follow your Doctors order then you will be good to go in no time.Once you heal theres no limits on what you can do unless you mess up and dont follow your doctors orders.
> I was really struggling about having this surgery too, I had my Hernia for 10 years are more and just didnt feel the need to get it fixed, untill it started to hurting and the hurting got worst and worst untill I could not take it any more, so surgery was the only way to make it go away..
> I went and got my Hernia surgery early in the morning and was home that afternoon and back in my own bed..


Thank you! 


Getting it done in the morning would definitely be my preference. Thankfully my new-ish puppy is only 2-3 pounds and will only be 5-7 full grown so that’s a relief! Would be a pain to potty train a pup without being able to pick it up...almost impossible. Lol.

I don’t really lift anything now anyway thanks to the darn thing, and have had to stop being active the past couple of weeks so at this point it’s just like: “Recovery won’t be any different then how I have to be now, and there would be an end to it”

I’m extremely aware and sensitive to what’s going on in my body (sensitive as in I feel everything, I actually have a high pain tolerance) so I am worried I’ll feel the mesh and it’ll bother me a bit forever...or worse, it’ll cause huge complications and I’ll end up with ruptured intestines, chronic pain, incontinence, or throwing up actual crap...that’s my biggest fear, is that it will do more harm then good and make everything worse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Is it open or laproscopic? Laproscopic is typically going to have less scar tissue than open. Adhesions can be prevented by early movement and manual therapy which is going to be something you want to talk to your doctor about. Those I've known that had surgery and didn't start some type of gentle motion had more issues later than those that didn't. As for aerial work the only horror story I've heard was from my cousin that performs. She had a colleague tear through adhesions during practice. I have issues with scar tissue build up and know that so it is a topic I cover with my doctor prior to any surgery and have put arranged for after to help limit the amount. Never had hernia repair though but that would be a scary one for me.


----------

